# wine tasting in hong kong



## Eldad11 (Jun 4, 2011)

well,
i'm not living in HK,
but i will visit there next week.
as i work in the wine industry in israel,
i will be happy to meet people and maybe even orginaze an israeli wine tasting there
(i will bring the bottles)

do you know where i can find a forum of wine lovers people in HK?
thanks a lot


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I think you have found one of the biggest forums right here. JW


----------

